# Kegels



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I must be suffering from a serious illness as this is the second thread I have started in the Cougars Corner in the last few weeks :surprise::surprise::surprise: Hopefully I am not distracting the ladies here with the obvious sexiness oozing from my Avatar ...

Out of curiosity, how many ladies here do or have done kegels? If so, do you find they helped, and if so, in what particularly (I have read what they are supposed to help with, just wondering if real world the improvements are actually noticeable)?

My W actually started doing them daily a few weeks ago. She even got some sort of device that allows her to track on her phone via a mobile app. It is actually kind of funny, you insert this thing into your thing, it links up with the App, and I guess as you do kegels it registers on the App in the form of a game (i.e. you need to catch 30 fishes, and each kegel counts as catching one fish, etc...). The music the App plays sounds eerily like the music from Halloween when Michael Myers is approaching, which was a little odd when my W was showing me lol.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> I must be suffering from a serious illness as this is the second thread I have started in the Cougars Corner in the last few weeks :surprise::surprise::surprise: Hopefully I am not distracting the ladies here with the obvious sexiness oozing from my Avatar ...
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many ladies here do or have done kegels? If so, do you find they helped, and if so, in what particularly (I have read what they are supposed to help with, just wondering if real world the improvements are actually noticeable)?
> 
> My W actually started doing them daily a few weeks ago. She even got some sort of device that allows her to track on her phone via a mobile app. It is actually kind of funny, you insert this thing into your thing, it links up with the App, and I guess as you do kegels it registered on the App in the form of a game (i.e. you need to catch 30 fishes, and each kegel counts as catching one fish, etc...). The music the App plays sounds eerily like the music from Halloween when Michael Myers is approaching, which was a little odd when my W was showing me lol.



Sounds fishy to me. What a strange choice of animal to catch with your vajayjay. Why not butterflies  or strawberries?
What’s the end boss like? 
In any case, sounds like a perfect gift for Valentine’s. Just worry i will be the one end up using it myself, like the last present I gave her....Does it have any restrictions of where it can be inserted? Just thinking ahead.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have done them since my early 20’s, it’s just automatic now to do them and stay toned up down there. Also I think doing them has helped me throughout my life to stay in tune with my body and how it’s feeling. Like I feel twitches and other sensations which I know is blood flowing and I know if it is or isn’t a sexual arousal response. 

Kegels also help you not have urinary incontinence later in life or after childbirth.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

inmyprime said:


> Sounds fishy to me. What a strange choice of animal to catch with your vajayjay. Why not butterflies  or strawberries?
> What’s the end boss like?
> In any case, sounds like a perfect gift for Valentine’s. Just worry i will be the one end up using it myself, like the last present I gave her....Does it have any restrictions of where it can be inserted? Just thinking ahead.
> 
> ...


Actually, one of the games you have to hold the kegel for a count (like 5 seconds) and on the App i think is shows as someone trying to lift weights over their head lol. Maybe that is the end boss!


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> She even got some sort of device that allows her to track on her phone via a mobile app.


Sounds much like the apple watch tracking your miles walked.

Best quote - I don't know how far I walked today, but apparently I masturbated 4 miles.


----------



## BecauseICan (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh they work. I remember when I was married during sex sometimes I would make him lay there and not move while I'd "squeeze" his penis so it would pop out of me and right back in. That drove him crazy. And just the force of the squeeze when he was inside, there's no question he could feel it. Thanks for the reminder, I have to start doing them again. If he deserved that my guy now deserves oh so much more.


----------

